# No Power 2 1/2 days



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Power went off at around 6 pm on Thursday and came back online saturday morning just after midnight
Temperatures were below freezing

We stayed warm by using a Mr heater







Our upstairs - living room, dining room, bedrooms never got below 63
our down stairs - TV room, laundry room, prepper room/pantry never got below 49

we cook using sterno and or outdoor grill

we had headlights with leds for walking around and hurricane lanterns for general lighting sitting on kitchen table and on living room table 

I did run over to lowes and got a male and female end for electric and turned off the power and cut the cords going to the oil heater so i could install a plug to let me run the heater from a generator. Now if we have an outage, I can just disconnect the line and plug it into my generator









our neighbors called and said their house was lows 50'sand they did not have any warm drinks or way to heat up water.. we invited them over but they were worried the heater fumes would bother husbands asthma.

We have a propane camping cook stove, we did not bother breaking out

1st night I was standing outside llstening to the branches break and fall.. there was a crash about ever 30-45 seconds. then one of the branches on our pine tree next to the drive way broke and fell. scared the C**p out me


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Feels good to be ready, doesn't it?
Hopefully your neighbors learned a thing or two.
Glad everyone was able to keep warm.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Great way to go.

Years ago I saw a friend had put a plug on the 120 volt connection for his funace, so he could run it with a genset. Boy was I surprised when I moved into my new home in southern AZ and that was the way I found most homes so I wouldn't have a problem using my generator.
Lucky me!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm surprised the inspectors allow it as using cord in such a manner is an NEC violation.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I'm surprised the inspectors allow it as using cord in such a manner is an NEC violation.


When the NEC is in charge of heating my home, I will care...lol - when are they going to inspect?

when it is not being used it is just a connection to the main breaker
when it is being used it is just a connection to the generator


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> When the NEC is in charge of heating my home, I will care...lol - when are they going to inspect?
> 
> when it is not being used it is just a connection to the main breaker
> when it is being used it is just a connection to the generator


It was probably inspected when it was built, or at least when the furnace was installed. I never claimed the inspectors come through your home every week.

It doesn't matter what it's connected to. It's an NEC violation. I'm merely commenting the inspector is not doing his/her/it's job by allowing it on a regular basis.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> It was probably inspected when it was built, or at least when the furnace was installed. I never claimed the inspectors come through your home every week.
> 
> It doesn't matter what it's connected to. It's an NEC violation. I'm merely commenting the inspector is not doing his/her/it's job by allowing it on a regular basis.


it was inspected when I bought it. 

I read this quote from an electrician

"Right now, the East Coast is dealing with some power problems. I'd rather see folks running extension cords than hacking into panels when they get out the portable generators.
If having a cord & plug on the furnace is the worst thing you can find, I would be amazed. It's a trifling violation at worst, right up there with taking tags off of mattresses."


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Electricians are not inspectors. Ask me how I know.

Yes, it's a minor violation. I totally agree. I've seen far worse methods of hooking up a genny to house wiring. But the AHJ is opening themselves up to a huge liability by consistently allowing a code violation.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

🤣


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I've got a million of 'em.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Power went off at around 6 pm on Thursday and came back online saturday morning just after midnight
> Temperatures were below freezing
> 
> We stayed warm by using a Mr heater
> ...


Wow..great job on that.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> 1st night I was standing outside llstening to the branches break and fall.. there was a crash about ever 30-45 seconds. then one of the branches on our pine tree next to the drive way broke and fell. scared the C**p out me


We had an ice storm back in 1994. Power out for 10 days. A 10 mile swath through the whole state of Delaware. Nothing moved, including aircraft from Dover Air Force base.
I did the same thing...stood outside at night and heard absolutely nothing but the branches breaking.
It was an eery serenity.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Being in a small community near Madison, Wisconsin, I can usually find just about anything I need--or do not need. Madison is technically within a narrow strip of land dividing several lakes. Heck, even among numerous liberals the sales of firearms is quite active and openly recognized.

Yeah, the liberals will mount angst now and then, but I haven't seen a local newspaper shellacking within several years.

A few days ago I was walking into a local pub and running club and nobody seemed to object to the sharing and showing-off "boys' toys." We're just six to eight miles outside of Madison, and the "boys" keep reaching for all of the fun...


----------



## PAPrepper (Oct 24, 2013)

Like the plug idea!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

You could wire that silver 4x4 box to accept a receptacle, plug in too...
But if it were my house, I would do as you did.. Family and comfort are more important in a emergency situation than to worry about government, city state getting stuff fixed while I wait.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

A simple power inlet and a 3-way switch will work as well.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

Maine-Marine said:


> Power went off at around 6 pm on Thursday and came back online saturday morning just after midnight
> Temperatures were below freezing....
> *__*
> 
> ...


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

I like this map - interesting to track during storms and other events PowerOutage.US


----------

